# Happy Birthday, Alex



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

Yesterday was my first-born's birthday. He would have turned 16. His name was Alex & he lived for just one day, but he made a big impact on a lot of lives. I felt like this year was maybe harder than the last several- not sure if it's because I'm pregnant this time, or if it's because 16 seems like such an important birthday. Today is the anniversary of his death. His birthday is always harder, though, probably because the whole thing seemed like one day to me. 

My husband & I fought yesterday. Over nothing. We both realized at the same time that we were fighting because we were both emotional & the fight just dissolved. I only cried a little yesterday, but I went to bed early. It's strange, after all these years, the things that stay with you. I remember parts of those two days like they're preserved on film, and the rest is like the mist- not really tangible, but you know it's there.

I don't really have any point, or need any comments. I really just felt like I wanted to say "Happy Birthday, Alex" somewhere & thought this would be a good place. I figured you all would be more receptive than Facebook. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Happy birth day to you too mama!! I bet you remember the birth perfectly!!!


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know what I could say to that, but I wanted to offer a hug at least. 
:hug


----------

